# The Draft and Next Year's Team (merged)



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*The Draft and Next Year's Team*

Here is my "plan" for next year.

1. Re-sign Kobe

2. Malone and Payton both opt to stay

3. Fox retires 

4. Re-sign Slava, Sampson

5. Draft Chris Duhon

6. Sign Brent Barry with MLE

That would leave us with

C-Shaq/Sampson
PF-Malone/Slava/Cook
SF-Kobe/George/Walton
SG-Barry/Rush
PG-Payton/Fisher

IR:
Duhon

*Explanation* 

1. Obviously re-signing Kobe is the most important thing for us to do in the offseason. He is our future, and if he leaves, we are going to be very mediocre very fast. Give him the max contract for 7 years.

2. Malone and Payton will both be able to play effectively next year. Malone is vital because of his great chemistry along with his passing and rebounding. Payton is valuable because of the new looks he gives our offense, and his toughness.

3. Fox retiring is unlikely. Especially if everyone else is back. But, I think it would be best for the team, and Fox has always seemed like a team player. I'm probably just dreaming here.

4. Slava is going to be a nice player, especially off the bench, and if he can not let fouls and missed shots wreck his confidence. Sampson should be re-signed because he will come cheap, and he brings rebounding and blocked shots--something we haven't always had off the bench.

5. I'm really high on Duhon. I think he would be the perfect fit for us. Tough, unselfish, good defender, smart player. Kind of like an Eric Snow. He is going to be the Josh Howard of this year's draft--someone who is passed over because of younger players with more "potential".

6. I know I am probably taking it overboard with the Barry signing, but he would be a nice addition to the team. An athletic player who can shoot the 3 and pass the ball. However, if Malone wants the MLE (and he has every right to) then no question he gets it over Brent.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Thoughts?


I'd love for it to happen. Duhon though? He's not going to go low in the draft, I see very little chance at getting him.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd love for it to happen. Duhon though? He's not going to go low in the draft, I see very little chance at getting him.


Agreed. With the way he's been playing lately, I think that he's a shoe-in for a mid-first rounder. He'd have to really tank at the NBA pre-draft camp for the Lakers to have a chance at him. He'd probably be a decent fit for a Phil Jackson system.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: The Draft and Next Year's Team*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Here is my "plan" for next year.
> 
> 1. Re-sign Kobe
> ...


1. Get it done no matter what it takes. The most important player decision for the Lakers for the next decade.

2. I don't see both guys coming back, but I do see at least one (Malone) sticking around.

3. Maybe if the Lakers can get Jack Nicholson to use his contacts in the movie industry to sign Fox to a couple of movie deals.

6. That would be great. Another Phil Jackson type guard.

You forgot one more very important key to the plan for next year. RESIGN PHIL JACKSON!!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

If Kobe doesn't come back the whole thing will crumble. PJ will be gone, Payton will leave, Malone and Fox will both retire. If PJ leaves (which would eliminate the triangle offense) Derek Fisher would be useless to us since he has very limited point guard skills.

Now, if Kobe DOES re-sign I agree with most of what you said, Wilt. Although I'm not sold on Sampson, it's not likely there will be any good big men left in the draft by the time it's the Lakers' turn, so they might as well bring him back. I think if the Lakers win the title Malone will retire. He lost a lot of ground on the scoring record by missing so many games this year meaning he'd have to play all of next year and the year after that to get the record and he knows it. Whether or not we win the title I say GP is outro either way. Matter of fact, I'd say if he gets his ring he'll want to leave even more.

I can't really say anything about Chris Duhon since I don't watch much college ball, so I'm not very familiar with his game. At his size (6'1") he's probably too small for PJ's tastes (assuming he comes back) and a pure point guard isn't something the triangle offense requires.

Brent Barry? I hope so.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I can't really say anything about Chris Duhon since I don't watch much college ball, so I'm not very familiar with his game. At his size (6'1") he's probably too small for PJ's tastes (assuming he comes back) and a pure point guard isn't something the triangle offense requires.
> 
> Brent Barry? I hope so.


I love Barry. He'd be the perfect fit for this team. Duhon, while not a typical Phil Jackson PG, is an excellent defender. That is something that we lack at PG. He's a guy that can come in and lock up opposing PGs for 10-15 mins per game. Kobe is probably our best one-on-one defender but he's also our best offensive player. We need someone who can give Kobe, Fisher, and Payton a rest. I think Duhon would be perfect for that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Duhon is supposed to be the 45 pick in the draft,


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Duhon is supposed to be the 45 pick in the draft,


Unfortunately, that means we have to draft him in the first round. These guys are never around when we pick in the 50s.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dude, why on earth you wanna re-sign Jamal Sampson?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I expect skilled, accomplished junior and seniors from big confrences in college to come back in fashion in the next couple of drafts. Usually these guys slip because they aren't athletic or big enough for their position, but a lot of teams are passing on surefire great role players to gamble on a raw kid who might be a star. If you already have 2 or 3 all-star caliber players you should aim for role player types like Walton to complement them over the Ebis, Outlaws and Sophcles of the draft.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I expect skilled, accomplished junior and seniors from big confrences in college to come back in fashion in the next couple of drafts. Usually these guys slip because they aren't athletic or big enough for their position, but a lot of teams are passing on surefire great role players to gamble on a raw kid who might be a star. If you already have 2 or 3 all-star caliber players you should aim for role player types like Walton to complement them over the Ebis, Outlaws and Sophcles of the draft.


With this team, I agree. As long as we can keep our HOF core together, we can concentrate on drafting players that helps us in the immediate future. I think we should focus on the guard position in the upcoming draft. No more big men. We've got enough bodies at PF and C. We need quick, athletic players at G. Chris Duhon is one player I would look at. Seeing Tony Parker light us up every game has convinced me that we need a quick player to shadow him. No one on the Lakers can keep up with him right now. I think a guy like Duhon would be effective playing 10 mins per game in that role. I'd also like to get another athletic body who can play SG or SF to give us more flexibility at those two positions. Ricky Paulding is a guy that could help this team in that fashion.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

1. Win the damn title.

2. Draft Chris Duhon.

3. Re-sign Kobe Bryant to a LONG-TERM MAX deal.

4. Re-sign Stanislav Medvedenko to a two-year contract.

5. Keep Karl Malone, Gary Payton and Derek Fisher.

6. Bye-Bye Jamal Sampson.

7. Bye-Bye Bryon Russell.

8. Rick Fox retires.

9. Sign Brent Barry (MLE).

10. Sign Sean Rooks (minimum).

PG: Gary Payton...Derek Fisher...Chris Duhon
SG: Brent Barry...Kareem Rush
SF: Kobe Bryant...Devean George...Luke Walton
PF: Karl Malone...Stanislav Medvedenko...Brian Cook
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Sean Rooks

I think we need to draft a PG, and Chris Duhon will be the best available when we pick. I think Horace Grant will retire when this season is done. I'd like to get a guy like Keon Clark or Greg Ostertag to backup Shaq at C, but Rooks is a more likely option.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

^^^ good post

But Id like to add that we need to extend Shaq and Phils contract too.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> PG: Gary Payton...Derek Fisher...Chris Duhon
> SG: Brent Barry...Kareem Rush
> SF: Kobe Bryant...Devean George...Luke Walton
> ...


That's a proper *** lineup. Barry would be a godsend for this team. He's the perfect player for this offense. He can pass, handle, shoot, and defend. If Kobe can regain the muscle that he lost this offseason, he'll be able to play the 3. Rooks would finally give Shaq a decent backup. Slava and Cook can effectively back Malone up. Duhon would give us a quick defender at PG. Nice lineup. I think it's a bit of a stretch, though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> ^^^ good post
> 
> But Id like to add that we need to extend Shaq and Phils contract too.


Agreed, but not if Shaq wants $30 million a year. I love the guy, but he's got to realize that that isn't what's best for the team.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i think that if phil stays,that russell will stay......if we could get barry,then i say do it.......but lets hope that malone and gp will let us know what they r going to do before the draft......if we could draft ha seung jin,then i would also do that---seung jin seems to move up and down in the draft--we could dump sampson and sign eric chenowith to a minimum deal.....................thoughts??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

First I don't know why some of you are already eager about next year, but one name I want to throw out is Vlade.

No doubt he would sign here for the MLE, maybe less. If Malone retires for some reason we should look there.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> First I don't know why some of you are already eager about next year, but one name I want to throw out is Vlade.
> 
> No doubt he would sign here for the MLE, maybe less. If Malone retires for some reason we should look there.


If I ever see Vladee Deevots in a Laker uniform again I will vomit.

However, I must say he probably would function quite well within the triangle with his passing ability. Still, I hated this guy even when he was a Laker, and now that he's with Sacto my dislike for him increased 10 fold.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> If I ever see Vladee Deevots in a Laker uniform again I will vomit.


:yes: 

:hurl:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If Vlade retires, he might consider playing with Memphis. After all, Jerry West brought him onto the NBA scene, wouldn't he love to have him in his new franchise?

I don't think Rick Fox will retire if Phil, Shaq, Malone, Payton and Kobe all come back. And lately Phil has said he will coach only the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I know Vlade wasn't all that popular even as a Laker, but I always have loved the goofy guy. I still fondly remember him dominating at times in the finals against the Bulls, only to be chewed out by Magic a couple minutes later. :laugh:



> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> If Vlade retires, he might consider playing with Memphis. After all, Jerry West brought him onto the NBA scene, wouldn't he love to have him in his new franchise?


Don't really get where you are going with this... how will he consider Memphis if he retires???

I think Vlade will try really hard to sign with a LA team, considering his extreme love for this fine city. No way I see him going all the way to Memphis.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I know Vlade wasn't all that popular even as a Laker, but I always have loved the goofy guy. I still fondly remember him dominating at times in the finals against the Bulls, only to be chewed out by Magic a couple minutes later. :laugh:


*What is your favorite Laker moment?

Watching Magic (Johnson) trying to teach Vlade (Divac) how to run down the court in the middle of a game in the '80s.*

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Don't really get where you are going with this... how will he consider Memphis if he retires???


Few weeks ago, the news(mostly the rumor) on media was circulated about Vlade leaving the Kings franchise, and playing a year at Memphis before retiring.



> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I think Vlade will try really hard to sign with a LA team, considering his extreme love for this fine city. No way I see him going all the way to Memphis.


OK


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> First I don't know why some of you are already eager about next year, but one name I want to throw out is Vlade.
> 
> No doubt he would sign here for the MLE, maybe less. If Malone retires for some reason we should look there.


Well, my #1 thing was for the Lakers to "win the damn title".:yes:

Rooting for Vlade Divac in a Lakers uniform would kind of be like kissing your sister for a Lakers fan...

Let's stay clear of Floppy...


----------



## jsm0331 (Jan 3, 2004)

as far as drafting goes...I think the Lakers need to pick up Luke Jackson. Fox is getting old, George is streaky, Russell is a shooter, and Phil likes to play Walton at the PF. 

Jackson is basically a rich man's version of Walton. He would be a great addition to the Lakers, he could possibly even start.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> First I don't know why some of you are already eager about next year, but one name I want to throw out is Vlade.
> 
> No doubt he would sign here for the MLE, maybe less. If Malone retires for some reason we should look there.


If Vlade signs for low money he will stay with the Kings, he said unless someone pays him much higher than the Kings offer him, he wont leave. Like if the Kings offer him 3 million and the Lakers offer him 4, he wont, but if the Lakers offer him say 6, he will... But i assume the Kings will pay to keep him...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've changed my mind about what this team needs to do in the offseason. This is what I think we need to do now...

1. Let Gary Payton, Slava Medvedenko, Bryon Russell and Jamal Sampson go.

2. Rick Fox retires, and I think Grant will too.

3. Re-sign Karl Malone.

4. Re-sign Kobe Bryant.

5. Draft Chris Duhon.

6. Sign Brent Barry.

7. Sign Keon Clark.

8. Sign Rod Strickland.

9. Sign Sean Rooks.

PG: Derek Fisher...Rod Strickland...Chris Duhon
SG: Brent Barry...Kareem Rush
SF: Kobe Bryant...Devean George...Luke Walton
PF: Karl Malone...Keon Clark...Brian Cook
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Sean Rooks

Fisher needs to start at PG for this team, Payton just doesn't work hard enough for loose balls or on defense as Fisher.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damien, why on earth you wanna sign Keon Clark?  

p.s. who are Rod Strickland and Sean Rooks? Never heard of 'em


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

They had Rooks for three years and he did absolutley nothing but, stink up the joint! Vlade another retread. Old man Strickland? Please!!!

The Lakers must get younger! Clark is another one who cannot stay healthy. Duhon can't shoot. 

Slava and GP are two of the few that hustle ,you try to keep them. 

Chenowith is so good? They had him too, but Sampson beat him out. 

Old journeymen and losers will not help the Lakers. Younger hustling players will.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

if u check chenowith stats out on nbdl.com,u will see that he was produtive and i have no clue in why the lakers dumped him-----------we r gonna need someone to replace grant because i see him retiring this year and were gonna have to have someone to replace malone eventually as well---we need another big man--slava and cook are good starts but one more would be nice as well


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

A clear indication that Chenowith was not ready to play at the NBA level and was no better than an old Grant is that no other team picked him up.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jsm0331</b>!
> as far as drafting goes...I think the Lakers need to pick up Luke Jackson. Fox is getting old, George is streaky, Russell is a shooter, and Phil likes to play Walton at the PF.
> 
> Jackson is basically a rich man's version of Walton. He would be a great addition to the Lakers, he could possibly even start.


I also think Jackson would be a good fit with the team I don't think he could start as a rookie but he definitley would contribute. He's money from the three point line. Unless he has good workouts with a team whose draft pick is in the teens, I think he will be picked in the mid twenties.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Damien, why on earth you wanna sign Keon Clark?
> 
> p.s. who are Rod Strickland and Sean Rooks? Never heard of 'em


Clark is athletic, he'd be good for the team. He's a very good player, and he would come at a cheap price because he's been injured all year.

You haven't heard of Rod Strickland and Sean Rooks? :whofarted

Did you fart?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Clark is athletic, he'd be good for the team. He's a very good player, and he would come at a cheap price because he's been injured all year.
> ...


Plus, Clark's off the court behavior will reduce the number of suitors vying for his services. I think he can be had on the cheap. Plus, isn't he from Cali?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> Clark is athletic, he'd be good for the team. He's a very good player, and he would come at a cheap price because he's been injured all year.
> 
> ...


Well, what if the Lakers signed Keon Clark and he remained on the IL all season long, what would you do then? waived him?

Yes, I know who are Rod and Sean. Just wanted to toy with ya.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Just checked out NBAdraft.net and they predict us drafting this guy.

7'3 and still growing!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Just checked out NBAdraft.net and they predict us drafting this guy.
> 
> 7'3 and still growing!


My guess is that guy gets drafted very late in the 2nd round.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i can see what u r saying about chenowith.....


i like the 2 players that nbadraft.net has us getting right now---ha seung-jin and chris garnett---garnett is about 275 pounds and we all know about seung-jin---lol if we can get seung-jin,we could have him play C when we play the rockets and let shaq play PF----i say we try to really get seung-jin and another big guy and then look at some point guards like royal ivey in the summer league and then sign one of them as we drop sampson....


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

1. Rick Fox & grant retires

2. re-sign GP

3. Re-sign Karl Malone.

4. Re-sign Kobe Bryant.

5. re-sign slava

6. upgrade at the SF and PG spot. With bibby, parker and hudson doing picks we have to find someone who is fast enough to keep up with them. And we need a quick sf who is consistant to keep up with peja.

7. try to draft 2 of these, L. Jackson, Ha seung jin, chris Duhon, and romain sato this guy can play sf if need.

PG: GP...Derek Fisher...
SG: KB...Kareem Rush
SF: Devean George...Luke Walton
PF: Karl Malone...slava...Brian Cook
C: Shaquille O'Neal...

Luke Jackson can shoot the 3, good at fast break, and he's good around the basket.

Ha seung provide a big body in the middle and has good medium range J. With Shaq and him in the middle there are no easy buckets. He is still growing not to mention.

Chris Duhon great leadership, knows what to do at tough situations, unselfish, but he have to find his shot.

romain sato this guy is just good overall, and he's tough enough to fill in the SF even though he's undersize.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Laker's draft strategy*

I've been away from the boards for awhile..... what group of players are "slotted" to be there when the Lakers draft? 

My feelings are we really need a quick PG wo can keep up with the Tony Parker's and Mike Bibby's of the world. I know Phil tends to not like smaller PG's but even he has to admit are biggest weakness is defending quick guards.

Josh Childress would be a decent pick-up too if there are no PG's available. He could push Devean George for pt.

Let me know who you guys (realistically) think I'll be watching play for the Lakers Summer League team this year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Of course resigning Kobe is the key without him we're dead. 

But I'd go after Etan Thomas in free agency. If not him then try and get Tyson Chandler. I hear the Bulls want to dump him for a wing player and Rush or George might get it done. He'd be perfect a long lean weakside shot blocker who can rebound. He'd welcome coming home and he could play alongside the stronger O'Neal and Malone and not get worn down. 

I'd draft Tony Allen in the 1st rd to replace Rush if he's gone. He's athletic and has some pg skills. He's a slasher and he's a tough defender. 

I wouldn't be broken up if GP left the team. He's more interested in whining and complaining at this point trying to mask his liabilities. 

2 things that would stun me. 

1. If Kobe left I don't even think Kobe has ever seriously considered leaving. I think he just wants the bigger payday by opting out. Kobe wants to feel the love from LA by visiting other teams. He wants the team to officially become his which it will when he resigns. 

2. I'd be stunned if Phil left. I think Phil wants to be here and the Lakers want him here. Kobe while he gets into with Phil occasionally I think Kobe will get into with whomever the coach is. Kobe always challenges gameplans and stuff like that because he's such a smart player. He questions everything. Who could get Kobe's and Shaq's respect other than Phil Jackson .


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Your opinions on Laker draft prospects*

Here is a listing of potential draft picks by position and draft round. I listed their height and weight along with an optomistic player comparison from another draft site.

*1st Round*

Centers
David Harrison 7'0 270 Mike Olowokandi 
Robert Swift 7'0 245 Chris Kaman

Power Forwards
Kris Humphries 6'8 240 Juwan Howard 
Al Jefferson 6'9 260 Elton Brand*

Small Forwards
Christian Drejer 6'10 230 Detlef Shrempf
Ryan Gomes 6'7 245 Kenny Thomas

Shooting Guards
JR Smith 6'6 220 Vince Carter (unlikely)
Tony Allen 6'4 205 Ruben Patterson

Point Guards
Chris Duhon 6'1 185 Charlie Ward
Jameer Nelson 5'11 190 Tim Hardaway* 
Roko-Lein Ukic 6'5 185 Alvin Williams
Sasha Vujacic 6'7 195 Marko Jaric


*2nd Round*

Centers
Nigel Dixon 6'11 320 Oliver Miller
Chris Garnett 6'11 275 Jason Collins

Power Forwards
--

Small Forwards
Matt Freije 6'10 249 Pat Garrity
Darius Rice 6'10 225 Tim Thomas

Shooting Guards
Romain Sato 6'5 205 Mike Finley

Point Guards
Timmy Bowers 6'2 190 Mike James
Antonio Burks 6'0 200 Marcus Banks

*=very unlikely

I would like to see which players my fellow Laker fans would like the Lakers to draft. Here are my rankings:

1st Round
Al Jefferson
Chris Duhon
Tony Allen
Ryan Gomes

2nd Round
Antonio Burks
Darius Rice
Romain Sato
Nigel Dixon
Chris Garnett


I don't really like either of the first rounder center prospects. Harrison doesn't have any motivation, he might be like an Elden. Swift is okay, but I don't think he will ever turn out to be anything more than a backup.

Humphries doesn't impress me. He is too small, and he is not a good defender. I don't think he could ever be a starter in the league.

JR Smith might actually fall to us if he continues to perform badly. I don't know if I want him. Good athlete and shooter, but he is inconsistent, not a good passer, ball handler, or defender, and he has a massive ego.

I don't really know much about the Euro point guards, but from what I have read I don't want them.

I think Duhon will be a good point in the league. He's a tenacious defender and a smart player, with underrated athleticism.

Tony Allen could be a sleeper. Tough player, he can take it to the hoop. Could turn out to be a great defender.

Al Jefferson would be awesome, but it's not gonna happen. Nelson is not going to be all that great, but I wouldn't be too mad if we got him.

I like Gomes, but he might not be athletic enough. Could turn out to be a tweener. 

I really like Burks in the second round if we don't get a point in the first round. He is going to be a sleeper. I love his quickness.

I wouldn't mind getting Rice in the second round. We could use another shooter.


Thoughts?


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 1. Win the damn title.
> 
> 2. Draft Chris Duhon.
> ...


I don't know if rooks and shaq will get along


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*The Lakers' Draft*

I must be crazy to bring this up at this time now that we're in the midst of the Finals, but I was looking at the L.A. Times today and looked at the schedule and noticed if this series goes 7 games the draft will only be 4 days after. 

Who do guys think the Lakers are gonna (or should) take? I would make a prediction or something but we aren't even going to have time to evaulate things before making selections. We won't know in between the few days after the Finals end and the draft whether or not PJ, Kobe, GP, Malone or Fisher come back; no time to adjust at all. I don't recall there ever being this short a time between the end of the season and the draft. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

What I'm saying is I don't have a clue who we go for. What do you all think?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: The Lakers' Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I must be crazy to bring this up at this time now that we're in the midst of the Finals, but I was looking at the L.A. Times today and looked at the schedule and noticed if this series goes 7 games the draft will only be 4 days after.
> 
> Who do guys think the Lakers are gonna (or should) take? I would make a prediction or something but we aren't even going to have time to evaulate things before making selections. We won't know in between the few days after the Finals end and the draft whether or not PJ, Kobe, GP, Malone or Fisher come back; no time to adjust at all. I don't recall there ever being this short a time between the end of the season and the draft. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


Chris Duhon would be nice. A lot of people think that he is going to be a journeyman, but he is a very smart player, and he plays great defense. I think a smaller Eric Snow is a decent comparison.

Herve Lamizana interests me. He has a ton of athleticism, and he is already a good defender with 3pt range. It bothers me that he isn't better than he is after playing 4 years of college, but I wouldn't mind taking a chance on him. He may turn out to be just like George or he could be a lot better.

Tony Allen would be a good choice for the 2nd round. I think we need another slasher, and he would fit into that role. He is an athletic energy player, who plays tough defense.

Antonio Burks is really quick, and he can hit his 3's. He could be a sleeper if he falls to the second round.

JR Smith might fall to us...I don't know whether or not I want him.

If Peter John Ramos or Al Jefferson somehow fall to us, I would love to get them. Varejao would be a decent pick, but I think we could do better than that. Pass on Swift and Harrison.

If Nelson and/or Telfair fall to us, pass on them. I'm not thrilled with any of the tall Euro points. I don't think they can handle the quickness of the NBA.

Don't take Kris Humphries!

Basically I want an athletic 3, and a point who can defend. If one of the good big guys falls to us, I wouldn't mind that.


----------

